# Hãy để tôi giúp bạn chọn máy sưởi dầu



## laodaigia (16/9/19)

Hãy để công ty giúp bạn chọn máy sưởi ấmBạn có muốn máy sưởi dầu tốt nhất, đó là những sản phẩm với thương hiệu nổi tiếng như MÁY SƯỞI DẦU NISHU,Fuje, Saiko máy sưởi dầu Saiko MÁY SƯỞI DẦU DAEWOO  công ty sẽ giúp bạn chọn lọc được những sản phẩm tốt phù hơp nhất. Hãy để Tư vấn của tôi giúp bạn chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp thông qua những sản phẩm có sẵn của chúng tôi nhé.

Cách sử dụng máy sưởi dầu tiết kiệm và an toàn nhất
tắt máy sưởi dầu trước khi vệ sinh
Sau khi hết mùa lạnh, bạn cần vệ sinh sạch sẽ lại và cất trong túi, bao nilon để bảo quản ở nơi khô ráo, bằng phẳng
Bạn nên vệ sinh thiết bị làm ấm này thường xuyên, định kỳ để máy vận hành ổn định, tăng tuổi thọ sản phẩm





​MÁY SƯỞI DẦU SAIKO OR-6213E
THỂ LOẠI    Máy sưởi dầu
MÀU SẮC    Đen
ĐIỆN ÁP    220/ 50Hz đáp ứng nhu cầu điều chỉnh nhiệt độ trong phòng phù hợp với nhiệt độ thời tiết.
CÔNG SUẤT    1000/1400/2400W
Dùng để sưởi ấm cơ thể trong những ngày mùa đông thay cho điều hòa và đệm điện
máy sưởi dầu đem lại nhiệt độ cân bằng giống với tự nhiên hơn Máy sưởi dầu cao cấp
mang đến sự an toàn cho người sử dụng kể cả trẻ nhỏ
màu đen sang trọng có chân để bánh xe được lắp đặt chắc chắn và dễ di chuyển đến mọi vị trí trong không gian.
Không gây khô da, không đốt oxy phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của mọi đối tượng kể cả em bé
Máy sử dụng dầu để sưởi tuy nhiên, trong suốt vòng đời của máy bạn không cần phải thay dầu
Được thiết kế gọn nhẹ
Thiết kế hiện đại máy còn cung cấp độ ẩm nhất định
Dùng để sấy khô quần áo, giày, tất...trong những ngày mưa nếu bạn không muốn sử dụng máy sấy quần áo.

29H, Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội 0964.731.122 - 0908.208.986





​
Máy sưởi dầu Saiko 5213T với 13 thanh
Sử dụng để sưởi hoặc sấy quần áo.
Có chế độ hẹn giờ tắt/mở trong 24 giờ
Cảm biến tự điều chỉnh nhiệt
Phụ kiện: Bộ khung phơi quần áo nhỏ kèm theo
Máy sưởi dầu Saiko Hộp chứa dây gọn gàng, an toàn
linh hoạt khắc phục với chế độ điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và công suất bằng hệ thống.
Thông số kỹ thuật:
Bảo hành: 18 tháng
Điện áp: 220V
Công suất max:2500W
Máy sưởi dầu Saiko Màu sắc:Trắng
Xuất xứ: Công nghệ Nhật Bản sản xuất tại Trung Quốc


----------

